# Dell Dimension 5150 & Core 2 Duo?



## chudux (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I purchased a 5150 a few of months ago "knowing" that once you buy a Dell there's not much in the way of upgrading and I am fine with that.
Along comes Core 2 Duo that is supposed to drop into a Socket LGA775, which I believe the 5150 has.
So I pose this question...will a Core 2 Duo chip work in a Dell Dimension 5150?

Thanks!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Download Everest from my sig and post the specs, including the socket and current CPU (478 or 775).


----------



## chudux (Oct 29, 2006)

Here's my info:

CPU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CPU Properties: 
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 940, 3200 MHz (16 x 200) 
CPU Alias Presler 
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 
Original Clock 3200 MHz 
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 12x / 16x 
Engineering Sample No 
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions 
L1 Data Cache 16 KB 
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed) 

Multi CPU: 
Motherboard ID DELL Dell DM051 
CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz, 3192 MHz 
CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz, 3192 MHz 

CPU Manufacturer: 
Company Name Intel Corporation 
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm 

CPU Utilization: 
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1 12 % 
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2 2 % 


CPUID 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CPUID Properties: 
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel 
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz 
CPUID Revision 00000F64h 
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown) 
Platform ID 0Fh (Socket 478) 
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown 
Microcode Update Revision 4 
HTT / CMP Units 1 / 2 

Motherboard 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID <DMI> 
Motherboard Name Dell Dell DM051 

Front Side Bus Properties: 
Bus Type Intel NetBurst 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR) 
Effective Clock 800 MHz 
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s 

Memory Bus Properties: 
Bus Type Dual DDR2 SDRAM 
Bus Width 128-bit 
Real Clock 267 MHz (DDR) 
Effective Clock 533 MHz 
Bandwidth 8533 MB/s 

Chipset Bus Properties: 
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface 

Motherboard Manufacturer: 
Company Name Dell Computer Corporation 
Product Information Find a Notebook, Desktop, Server, Printer, Software, Service, Monitor or TV at Dell. 
BIOS Download Dell Support 

Chipset 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ North Bridge: Intel Lakeport-G i945G ] 

North Bridge Properties: 
North Bridge Intel Lakeport-G i945G 
Revision / Stepping 02 / A2 
Package Type 1202 Pin FC-BGA 
Package Size 3.4 cm x 3.4 cm 
Core Voltage 1.5 V 
In-Order Queue Depth 12 

Memory Controller: 
Type Dual Channel (128-bit) 
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit) 

Memory Timings: 
CAS Latency (CL) 4T 
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T 
RAS Precharge (tRP) 4T 
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 11T 

Error Correction: 
ECC Not Supported 
ChipKill ECC Not Supported 
RAID Not Supported 
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported 

Memory Slots: 
DRAM Slot #1 512 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM) 
DRAM Slot #2 512 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM) 

Integrated Graphics Controller: 
Graphics Controller Type Intel GMA 950 
Graphics Controller Status Disabled 

PCI Express Controller: 
PCI-E x16 port #2 In Use @ x16 (NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS [NoDB]) 

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name Intel Corporation 
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm 
Driver Download Intel(R) Chipsets Support - Home 

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801GB ICH7 ] 

South Bridge Properties: 
South Bridge Intel 82801GB ICH7 
Revision / Stepping E1 / A1 
Package Type 652 Pin mBGA 
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm 
Core Voltage 1.5 V 

High Definition Audio: 
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801GB(M) ICH7 
Codec Name SigmaTel STAC9220 A1 
Codec ID 83847680h 
Codec Revision 00103201h 

PCI Express Controller: 
PCI-E x1 port #1 Empty 

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name Intel Corporation 
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm 
Driver Download Intel(R) Chipsets Support - Home 


Hope that's enough.

Thanks!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i believe it will. extreme edition wont, but others will. worth a shot


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

wait for prices to drop more i have the 940 as well got it from my gf so i had no choice but to take it haha. i plan to upgrade to a 6600 mid next year and a dx10 video card.

the 945 chipset doesnt officially suppoort the c2d ... the board i have is a 945 BUT asrock made it so it supports all cpu's but the 6800EE. since the board you have is just another Dell solution i doubt it supports the c2d only shot is to contact dell directly and or find out more about the motherboard and possibly to config the dell computer on their website and fit a c2d in there and see if the motherboard details change.


----------



## chudux (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. If it is capable, I plan on the upgrade in about a year. Just thought I'd ask the question now.

If anyone else has additional info please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i believe that 945G does support C2D


----------



## chudux (Oct 29, 2006)

I had a guy over at the Dell form tell me "no" with no explanation. I guess by the time I'm ready to test it, there will be plenty of people that have already succeeded or failed and I'll have the answer.

Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

They generally will tell you no because they want to discourage you from doing it.


----------



## Cdn_Geekiot100 (Mar 4, 2008)

Seriously, the Dell guys who came over a few months ago to fix our 9200 was lying, and heck, I even corrected him as my dad was trying to shut me up!


----------

